
Tutorial: How to Scrape Amazon Using Python Scrapy - sandramoraes
https://blog.datahut.co/tutorial-how-to-scrape-amazon-data-using-python-scrapy/
======
kseo3l
For those looking on how to scrape amazon with node, here is a good one
[https://blog.proxycrawl.com/how-to-scrape-amazon-reviews-
nod...](https://blog.proxycrawl.com/how-to-scrape-amazon-reviews-node/)

------
rwmurrayVT
Just don't be too quick! They'll rate limit you if you're not using their
official API.

I had a book business with someone that I met who was looking for help making
his repricer better. Amazon's API only returns the 20 lowest prices. If we
sell FBA and there aren't any FBA on the lowest 20 prices then it won't
reprice to match 'lowest FBA'. It was pretty simple to reprice our inventory
when it was less than 1000 books. When we hit 5k+ it became a nightmare.

Ahh well it all ended in flames anyway because he hasn't remit state sales
taxes for 6 months now :) Great welcome home gift.

~~~
GGfpc
Is there a way to get access to Amazon's API without making three affiliate
sales?

~~~
rwmurrayVT
An Amazon Seller Central account is all we had.

------
m463
another tutorial I had bookmarked (just general stuff)

[http://sjfwagner.github.io/Webscraping+for+Data+Collection+I...](http://sjfwagner.github.io/Webscraping+for+Data+Collection+I/)

